# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Кое-что от Атоsа

## Atos1234567

Недопетый мотив
 Нецелованных роз
 Бесконечный разлив
 Бриллиантовых грёз
 Я не верю, что вечность 
 Осталась во сне
 О, путь ты мой млечный
 Растворися во мне

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
Дождь несущийся вскачь
 Унёс последний бокал
 И солнца сверкающий мяч
 Превратился в лиловый овал
 Наверное ,я не смогу 
 Уверовать в шёпот небес
 Последствия перешагну...
 Предчувствиям присягну...
 Прочь! равнодушия бес

*Добавлено через 22 минуты*
Посвящения знакомым девушкам:

 Твоих волос вечерний сумрак
 Меня дурманит и манит
 Твоя улыбка свежим утром
 Лукавым жемчугом горит
 Твой гибкий стан как день весенний
 Берёзкой нежною пьянит
 А с глаз прекрасных диким вихрем
 Ночи безумие глядит

 О, лебедь белая! Живой водою
 Влилась ты в скуку дней моих
 И осветила красотою 
 Постылый сумрак стен чужих
 Волшебной грацией взлетела
 Богиней танца рождена
 Парисом быть мне ,о,Елена
 Лихая участь суждена

 Царица знойных амазонок
 Кошачьей грации полна
 Пантерой ты была с пелёнок
 Прекрасной львицей рождена
 Должно быть сладко стать покорным
 Испить безумный хмель до дна
 Отдаться ласкам исступлённым
 Дать вычерпать себя до дна
 Увы, рождён я вольной птицей
 Орлом могучим в небесах 
 Непокорённым даже львицей
 Превознесённой мной в стихах

*Добавлено через 30 минут*
Сколько раз обещал ты сдвинуть 
 Шар земной ,словно грек Архимед
 Но тебе не хватило терпенья 
 Разгадать в чём секрет

 Сколько раз ты хотел построить
 Мост воздушный среди суеты
 Но построить не смог перила
 И рухнул вниз с высоты

 Сколько раз ты терял надежду
 И с тоскою глядел на закат
 Но в последний момент ты как прежде
 Упевал оглянуться назад

 Ты увидеть хотел в свободе 
 Свой единственно нужный удел
 Но опять упустив своё время 
 Оказался вновь не у дел

*Добавлено через 41 минуту*
Этот загнанный век 
 Оглушённый ослеп
 Обречённый компьютерный рай
 Сумасшедшие мысли ,сумасшедшие страсти
 Извращённых обманом людей
 Все мы мчимся по кругу
 Замечая друг друга
 Лишь споткнувшись о ближнего труп
 Я всем крикнул "Стой!"
 Но как прежде глухой 
 Загнанный век

 Этот загнанный век
 Одиноких судеб
 Эгоизм и мораль людских стай
 Одурманены мозги равнодушных ублюдков
 Вот он вам нарисованный рай
 Время ждёт перемен
 Мы все рвёмся из стен
 И вот-вот захлебнёмся во лжи
 Я всем крикнул "Стой!" 
 Но как прежде глухой
 Загнанный век

*Добавлено через 55 минут*
Непоследовательные грёзы
 Неподдающихся миров
 Невостребованные слёзы
 Ниспровергатели основ
 Я иду бросая взгляды 
 В вековечную печаль
 Усмехающиеся стразы
 "Откровения" алтарь

 Меняю,меняю, меняю
 Страстей, я ,сладостный плен
 На тонкий весенний росточек
 И отчества родненький тлен
 И звёздной тиши откровеньям
 Внимаю всем сердцем, замрев
 С сыновней слезой умиленья 
 Берёз осязаю напев

*Добавлено через 1 час 7 минут*
Небесной веет тишиной
 С выси чуть слышен зов
 Лишь шелест листьев за спиной 
 И запахи цветов
 Чего тебе, душа моя
 Как будто стало жаль
 Остался волос лишь седой
 Да смертная печаль

----------


## Настя

Мне понравилось!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Ok:  :Aga: 

p.s. заходи в гости....

----------

